# Prices new zealanders and sheen supreme lipglasses



## Stardomvacant (Apr 5, 2012)

First of all, do you know when the sheen supreme lip glasses are coming out in new Zealand? You know, the clicky pen style lipglosses? And also how much would they be nz dollars? Also, do you know how much it costs for a fluid line or pro long wear lip glass?


----------



## Lumissne (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi there! I've created a list that most of the permanent products in NZD, http://lumissne.blogspot.co.nz/2011/06/new-zealand-mac-product-price-list.html

  	Unfortunately, I don't have the prices for Sheen Supreme glosses - But it's very easy to make a rough estimate by just looking at what the prices of other lip products are!


----------

